

Is it better to Code during the day or at night? - master_dee
https://www.quora.com/Computer-Programming/Is-it-better-to-code-during-the-day-or-at-night

======
PLenz
It's better to code when you are ready to code. For me that is from about 8AM
to 12AM. After that my brain goes a bit mush - so I instead turn to
administrative stuff. For you it could be totally different. This is why I
don't chain my coders to their desks. They code when they code (baring ZOMGWTF
all-hands-on-deck situations (which we actually haven't encountered yet)) and
they produce better code for it.

As long as tasks get checked off I don't care when it happens.

